# ebeneneffekte in Illustrator ?



## beeene (28. August 2005)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich versuche gerade ein Logo für meine Internetseite als Vektorgrafik zu erstellen, bin aber ganz neu im Umgang mit Illustrator CS . In Photoshop habe ich das ursprüngliche Logo mit Ebeneneffekten versehen, geht das in Illustrtor nicht? Habs jedenfalls nicht rausbekommen wie das geht. Wer kann mir helfen? 

Gruß, Bene.


----------



## beeene (28. August 2005)

War schon zu spät, ich meinte natürlich "Ebenenstile"!


----------



## 555 (28. August 2005)

Hallo beeene,

in Illustrator sind die Ebenenstile (nicht alle) im bei Effekt -> Stilisierungsfilter.

MfG
555


----------

